# Can't stand my "friends" anymore



## Lolliepip251 (Jul 4, 2017)

I really can't stand my friends anymore they're less like friends and more like people I sit with so that i don't look lonely we're totally different and like totally different things it's got to the point where they just shut me out completely. I've heard them talk crap about me when they think I can't hear, them anyone else with the same problem or a solution to what seems like an emotional hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, you're going to meet many people like this in life. The best you can do is walk away or engage in small talk only if they initiate it.


----------



## Lolliepip251 (Jul 4, 2017)

True, thanks for the reply


----------

